# Its only me



## Exploding Chestnuts (26 February 2016)

OK, so I had two cats, [littermates], and I think one got poisoned by a nutter next door [long story involving another neighbour who has several cats]. I was really upset by the death, though the poisoning evidence has only recently been revealed, it was not a good death..
So now I have one cat, and I was always ready for him to go first as he has a heart murmur, and is a lazy  B! [It almost seems he has a cut off of blood to his system every so often, quite often].  He now [since his sister died]  sleeps on my bed, and hangs around me, and I am sure he is preparing for Cat Heaven pretty soon. I have taken him to vet for a cat MOT, so really he is on countdown, in a way, though it may be years., it might be tomorrow.
I have had plenty of animals [ very few deaths!] so I kind of know the score.
Anyway, when he goes what is the best thing to do, I cannot live without a pet in the house, I need a small dog or a cat, or two cats.
I really want a friendly one which will sleep on my bed but go outside as well. Should I go for 2 kittens [I am oap] or take pot luck at Cat Protection League, or any other suggestion , I could foster a cat, but obviously am far too soft to let them go once they are happy at my home.
I need a plan, ty.


----------



## asmp (26 February 2016)

I would go for cats from the CPL.  Why not have a couple?  There are often brothers and sisters that need rehoming together.  Before I got my last cat from there I would have said go for a male if you want affection but our new one (6 years old) is a large female and loves nothing better than to sit on a warm lap or bed.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (26 February 2016)

asmp said:



			I would go for cats from the CPL.  Why not have a couple?  There are often brothers and sisters that need rehoming together.  Before I got my last cat from there I would have said go for a male if you want affection but our new one (6 years old) is a large female and loves nothing better than to sit on a warm lap or bed.
		
Click to expand...

yep i think 2 pals would be best, tx


----------



## HashRouge (26 February 2016)

I would definitely go to the CPL or another sanctuary. Tell them you are interested in one (or two) that is affectionate and likes company and they should hopefully have a few in mind that would be suitable. I adore cats, not a proper home without one


----------



## Leo Walker (26 February 2016)

Another one for going to the CPL and seeing what catches your eye. 2 together would be lovely for the cats and for you  Eric is 5 or 6 this year and is the most affectionate fuss pot I've ever met! He would meet your requirements exactly, however he would come with a 6ft3 36yr old man child in tow as they love each other in an almost obscene way! Sure I cant tempt you? The man child is house trained and good for things like taking the bins out :lol:


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (27 February 2016)

Def CPL.  Pusskins came from there in August.  Got all our cats through them.


----------



## Juniper Jack (10 March 2016)

FrankieCob said:



			Another one for going to the CPL and seeing what catches your eye. 2 together would be lovely for the cats and for you  Eric is 5 or 6 this year and is the most affectionate fuss pot I've ever met! He would meet your requirements exactly, however he would come with a 6ft3 36yr old man child in tow as they love each other in an almost obscene way! Sure I cant tempt you? The man child is house trained and good for things like taking the bins out :lol:
		
Click to expand...

I had  one of those! (a 6'4" well-trained man child). Didn't live in but he and his cat are thisclose.  And one of my kitties adopted him whenever he came to visit us. He was her Very Own Human when here.


----------



## Princess16 (10 March 2016)

I too would go with rescue cats as there are so many out there who need good homes. Yes two together would be lovely.

Good luck with your search.

My female feline doesn't really like men - she's a good judge


----------



## Amymay (11 March 2016)

Another vote for CPL.


----------

